# What is good mud for skim coating.



## Mikett (Jul 26, 2012)

I have to skim coat a lot of walls after wallpaper removal. What mud do you recommend? Usg blue lid or maybe lime green lid? bLowes stopped carrying lafarge rapidcoat here. How many ounces of water? They have a 22" knockdown squeegee. Is that good for skim coating or too big and does that eliminate knife or trowel lines?


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

Need more info, what condition are your walls in, is face of the drywall paper torn off?


----------



## Mikett (Jul 26, 2012)

Whoever removed it painted over tears in paper and rough paper paste.


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Durabond is best for base coat, then top with a light weight mud, for easy sanding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

Mikett said:


> Whoever removed it painted over tears in paper and rough paper paste.


ok, i would take a electric drywall sander with some 100 grit and smooth down the surface first, take down all the nasty..take down, don't try to float over. I would just use some AP not thick just on and off skim w/ 10 or 12" knife

the electric sander is key, its going to do what you can't do by hand. change you paper often. If you have alot of surface..roll mud with 9" paint roller


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Repairing walls after w/paper removal is tough. Thoroughly remove all adhesive from wallpaper walls, if applicable. Wash and sponge walls with clean water. When water gets dirty do it again with clean water. When dry, sand off all loose paper as best as possible. Apply a coat of Drawtite sealer or Gardz sealer to paper. When that dries, a coat of oil base Kilz. When all is dry, you can skim the wall with the mud of your choice.


----------



## Mikett (Jul 26, 2012)

Does hot mud save a coat?? Otherwise I don't think it's worth it.

Is the ultralightweight better or worse than the lightweight I normally use?

I've done everything here before except roll the mud on. How much water do you add to mud for that? What nap roller?

Endo why would you oil over gardz. Never heard anybody do that.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

Even Durabond can lift from torn facepaper. Do what Endo says. Seal it and coat with mud of choice. Mine was always Westpac black dot.


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

Mikett said:


> I have to skim coat a lot of walls after wallpaper removal. What mud do you recommend? Usg blue lid or maybe lime green lid? bLowes stopped carrying lafarge rapidcoat here. How many ounces of water? They have a 22" knockdown squeegee. Is that good for skim coating or too big and does that eliminate knife or trowel lines?


To answer your question, I've used the Lafarge Rapid Coat for skimming and it works great! I've never used a knockdown squeegee, but my Beroxpert knife works well! :thumbsup:

The other guys are correct, there are other steps to repairing those walls.


----------



## endo_alley_revisited (Aug 9, 2016)

Mikett said:


> Does hot mud save a coat?? Otherwise I don't think it's worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> Endo why would you oil over gardz. Never heard anybody do that.


Gardz is water based. It bridges over some loose bad spots on damaged drywall and hardens them. But moisture from subsequent coats of mud can pass through it and reactivate the wallpaper glue. Oil based primer creates a barrier where water does not pass through. Leaving the glue dry and stable.


----------



## Cletus (Jan 15, 2017)

Mikett said:


> Does hot mud save a coat?? Otherwise I don't think it's worth it.
> 
> Is the ultralightweight better or worse than the lightweight I normally use?
> 
> ...


Depends on your mud, different brands take more or less. Just add water till you are able to roll out 4' at +/- 1/4 thick..maybe like banjo mud. If you want to leave mud..i would use a 18" roller and 24" tapetech smoothing blade. http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Feather-Edge-Darbies/TapeTech-Smoothing-Blade-BX24TT.html

I would use shellac if the paper is torn down to the brown...if you want to cheap out you can use hair spray...it seals just like shellac. however, i don't think you stated torn paper bubbling was a problem...the drywall sander will take you glue off, and make cuts in the painted surface, and that will help keep poc holes to a minimum...if you go thick mud


----------

